# Squirrelgirl88 - Double G Farm



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 21, 2011)

OK, so I'll start with the questions....

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

       Central Ohio - we have three seasons,    SNOW, MUD , DROUGHT

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

       3 members - Husband, myself and my adult daughter with Downs Syndrome. 

3.    How would you define your farm?

       Hobby Farm

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

        Rescue Animals

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

      NO - we bought a home with three outbuildings.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

      Nope

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

       Wanted to raise chickens and maybe another animal or two when we discovered dairy goats

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

       hobby

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

       I garden and grow lots of flowers. I am a pretty good cook, and I've read everything I can get my hands on about Goats and Chickens - still learning!

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

       large scale farming of any kind

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

       YES

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

        I read ALOT

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

        Nope

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

        Yes, I can paint, I also play with fabric paint, wreath making, ceramics, embroidery and cross stitch.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?

        Not all forms. We only have two acres. 

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

        Nope

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

        Yes - I planted everything this year! Onions were too small  Carrotts were pretty pitiful, But the baby watermelon was a hit!

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

        Nope

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

        Two acres - within City Limits

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

        Novice

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

        I would say the gardening thing is working the best, but the animals are looking pretty good too!

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

       Herbalism

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

        Nope

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

        YES

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

        Wow - Hubby would say deep in the mountians of Montana. I like civilzation a little more than that. So maybe a ranch in Montana with all of the modern conveniences. ( i like running  water and heat!

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

        No

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

         Kaptain Karma - can instantly hand out what they deserve to whomever deserves it!

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

         Yes, but they are all glad the animals live at my house!

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

         We already use our own eggs and will have goats milk next year

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

        I've rescued MANY animals over the years, but rehoming a neglected horse last year was the most rewarding. 

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

        Hubby deer hunts. 

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?

        Gardening, canning, preserving etc.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

         No, we have the meat done professionally, I do can things and make jams and jellies.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

        Wish we could!

35    What is on your to do list?

        We are restoring an old blacksmith shop that was already on the property. Half of it has become the stables for the goats and chickens. We need new doors, and the goats are going to get some "playground equipment".

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

         No - I can't. I would have to become a vegetarian. I like my red meat, but I don't want to look it in the eyes before I eat it.

37.   In what do you trust?

         I trust in the love of a dog, the innocent honesty of a child, and that there are angels amoung us.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

       Hubby fixes things, I fetch the tools.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?

       We used to travel on weekends, county fairs, wineries, orchards, long drives. HA - now, it's up at 6:30 to let the chickens out and home before 7:30 to secure the barns for the night. We are suddenly alot older than we used to be.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 21, 2011)

OK - questions aside. We purchased an old farm house last year with two acres and three outbuildings. One of the buildings was an old blacksmith shop that hubby decided to restore. We talked about getting chickens and a relative gave us one rooster and one hen - she had too many roosters. When the chickens next door figured out we had a rooster, the four of them promptly moved into our barn and refused to go home. Chicken slumber party gone bad. We offered to pay the neighbor for the chickens, but he said just keep them.

We also have one lab mix (Holly) that was rescued from the pound, and one beagle mix (Stinky Dog), also a rescue. The house came with a calico cat. (previous owner was a cat hoarder) So I feed her and she keeps the mice away. _Stinky Dog got his name from the skunk smell he brought home with him and the flatulance problem that stayed. He can clear a room!_ 

In addition to the rooster and the runaway chickens, we purchased two Nigerian Dwarf does (Lily and Lucy) this spring. I believe the goats' sole purpose in life is to give me a heart attack. So far, they have walked directly into a fire, jumped over their four foot stall, climbed a ladder to get into chicken feed, and generally just made me a nervous wreck. OK, I was a wreck before, now I'm just nervous too.

Back to the chickens. the rooster (Rocket) hates me. I mean HATES ME. He chases, flogs, attacks and generally lurks around corners waiting for me. He does this to NO ONE else. I'm just too soft to put him in a pot. He also chases the baby goats. But------in his defense, he is the perfect rooster. he finds food for the ladies, protects them from the hawks that circle over, and keeps them all rounded up - we let them free range within a one acre fenced area. So as a Rooster he's great, as a pet - terrible.

My adult daughter lives with us as she has Downs Syndrome. She thinks the goats are cute, but she is NOT a farm girl. No poo on the boots for her. Once, the goats chased her to get a bag of potato chips she was carrying. She threw two chips on the ground to distract them and ran for the house. She won't go in the pen with them anymore.  At least, not with food in her hand.

We plan on breeding for ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf goats next spring, and then the milking fiasco begins. I work full time outside the home, so my mornings are going to get that much busier. Hubby does all he can to help, but there is no way he'll be able to hand milk Dwarf goats with his hands.  

Outside the house, we run the local Whitetails Unlimited chapter that supports whitetail hunting. Our chapter donates all the funds to the local food pantry to pay for the processing of donated deer. Our state allows 6 deer per hunter. Hubby also is the local FHFH (Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry) coordinator. Last year our donations fed 3,000 people in our county. THAT is rewarding.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 21, 2011)

Rocket and some of his ladies.







Lucy






Lily


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous rooster and pretty goats. Lucy looks like our BlackJack she even has the little bit of white on the tail that he has! But he is a pygmy/ND cross, and will soon be a wether.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like your Rooster could have some Favorelle in him.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2011)

My oldest rooster (I have 8 total right now  :/ )  Anyway, the old one hates me!!  My kids and everyone else can walk right in the coop.  If I do, he actually runs as fast as he can from outside, through the pop door and tries to chase me out the main coop door.  I can't get him to stop no matter what.  I just deal with him for now, but I do have one of his sons that is just about ready to take over.  And then old guy is going to hit the road!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Looks like your Rooster could have some Favorelle in him.


He doesn't seem to be a "pure" anything. He has some feathers that look like Golden Duck Wing, and some that remind me of Morans. He sure is pretty, and knows it too! 

He crows from 6am to 7pm. Luckily, the neighbors all love him and actually tell us they love hearing him in the morning (most grew up on a farm).


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 24, 2011)

Quiet day today. Ran some errands, grocery etc. Walked out the barn tonight to get everyone in, twisted my bad ankle and fell to the ground. Not very graceful. scraped knee, bruised hip, of course landed on the shoulder that I broke a few years ago. The only good news was that the rooster was close and didn't take advantage of the situation and flog me while I was down. I also managed not to land in any poo.

So now that I feel like total goof, I'm off to band-aid my knee and try and wash the grass stain from my jeans.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 24, 2011)

The animals are cute!  I had a little banty rooster that was the same way.  Fortunately all he could do was attack my ankles.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Little less rain today. The goaties actually got out in the sunshine for a little while. Checked all of the chickens tonight - they've had bumble foot, and we're making sure all are healing well. They don't like be handled and grumpy rooster gets a little uptight when you mess with his ladies. 

I noticed that suddenly the goat's horns look like they are an inch longer overnight. They had started peeling a few months ago and I started them on Kop Sel from Fir Meadow and I'm amazed at the difference. The horns stopped peeling at the new growth, their coats and tails are fluffing out again, and Lucy - the black goat - has lost the rust colored patches in her fur. 

Going to TSC tomorrow and get oyster shell for the chickens, goat chow and a new feeder for the goats. They are starting to fight over the food even though it's in seperate sections of the same feeder. I'm going to seperate them even further apart for feeding before someone gets hurt. You'd think they were starving!

I need to weigh them again before they get too heavy for me to lift on the scale. They will be six months old this week, and I'm curious at what they are up to. I've heard/read horror stories about breeding too early, so I'm thinking that we will wait until March to borrow the buck. They will be 1 year old on March 31st. I'm afraid to breed them too soon. 

I also need to get a "first aid" kit set up for the barn. I know there are medications and things I should have on hand, but I've never purchased. TSC is very close, and open every day, but I know if I don't have stuff on hand I'll regret it later. The breeder suggested I have everything for drenching and treating bloat and scours. I guess TSC gets my paycheck this week!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 27, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> The animals are cute!  I had a little banty rooster that was the same way.  Fortunately all he could do was attack my ankles.


Lol, I never tollerate overly aggressive Roosters.  I sometimes have young nieces and nephews on the property.  All those aggressive Roosters become fried chicken or soup in winter.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 28, 2011)

That what is odd about the whole thing. That rooster NEVER attacks other people. He has come at DH when he thinks his hens are threatened, but I am the only one that gets spontaneously flogged. We have family in and out of the barn and field all the time, and nothing. My daughter can come and go - nothing. It's me he comes at and I'm the one that feeds and waters etc. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you! :/


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 28, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> That what is odd about the whole thing. That rooster NEVER attacks other people. He has come at DH when he thinks his hens are threatened, but I am the only one that gets spontaneously flogged. We have family in and out of the barn and field all the time, and nothing. My daughter can come and go - nothing. It's me he comes at and I'm the one that feeds and waters etc. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you! :/


Isn't that the way it always is.  There's always one in the crowd.  Or should I say in the flock that you aren't feeding fast enough and he has to let you know every time you feed and water.  I have a bunny like that.  The "Dobster".  Doesn't bite but he definitely nudges and grabs when he wants attention.  I'm know as the "Big Food Person" so I know what you mean.  They know who they can rile.  They really isn't a whole lot of fact behind the saying, "dumb animals".


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 29, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Today is a special day. My goaties are six months old today. As at turns out, I got the best present. Miss Lilly climbed into my lap and took a little goatie nap. What a great way to end a long week.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 1, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Today is a special day. My goaties are six months old today. As at turns out, I got the best present. Miss Lilly climbed into my lap and took a little goatie nap. What a great way to end a long week.


Congratulations on your Goats 6 Months!  Yes, I have to say, animals can make any bad day go good!  Glad you enjoyed your Miss Lily snuggle!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah for goat naptime!    I spent some time just sitting in the pen with my doelings today and they just come up and sniff my ears, nibble on my hair and are just too cute!  Mine are 5 months old this month.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, the barn looks like the girls had a pillow fight. Apparantly the chickens are beginning to molt. This is our first winter with chickens, so I'm not sure how bad it will get. From the looks of the feathers everwhere, I might need to find little sweaters for them. 

We had a Cooper's Hawk try and take a hen today. By the time DH got to the pen, the hawk was standing on the ground having a staring contest with the rooster when my brave little goaties ran after the hawk. Miss Lily thinks its funny to run at the chickens horns down, and make them scatter. Apparantly she thought the hawk might be fun to chase too. The hawk retreated.

Goats 1 Hawk 0


----------



## elevan (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay, for chicken guarding goats!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yay, for chicken guarding goats!


x2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I just read another post about a stray kitten so I thought I'd post our latest adventure. We came out of a local spaghetti dinner Wednesday night and there sits a VERY skinny kitten. Of course being SOOOO allergic to cats I pick her right up and bring her home. I feed her, she cuddles, purrs, snuggles in my lap then the dogs scare her - GONE. Thursday night I walk back down the road - there she sits on the steps of an empty social hall. I repeat same process as night before, this time I lock her in the barn for the night. I go out to feed her breakfast this morning - she eats then runs off again. 

I can't rescue you if you won't let me!  I know where she is. She's sitting on those steps again. She's too little to have kittens anywhere, there is NO ONE at the business feeding her. She is skin and bones. How many times do I bring her home and feed her?  

I was planning on getting her to the Vet in the morning, but how do I put $$ into a cat that isn't smart enough to know she's been rescued?


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 7, 2011)

Your name ALWAYS makes me smile as I think of the movie "UP" and how dogs attention span is so short. SQUIRREL!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am prone to laying things down and not finding them for awhile (keys, cell phone etc.) So this guy I dated once said I was just like a squirrel, hiding nuts and never finding them again. the nickname stuck. (I also suffer from the "I came in this room for something, what was it" syndrome) Pretty bad at my age. I figure I'll be a blubbering idiot by the time I'm 50 at this rate. :/

And yes - I loved UP. At our house every one does the"SQUIRREL" quote. And since we have walnut trees and chestnut trees near the house, we hear "SQUIRREL" quite often.


----------



## elevan (Oct 8, 2011)

*SQUIRREL!!!!*





We loved UP


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister also uses the SQUIRREL on her ten month old daughter as she hears something and suddenly a new subject to study, lol.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, discovered a new little issue in the barn this evening. We have an egg eater. Apparently, one of the chickens laid her egg on the barn rafter - don't ask, I have NO IDEA how she did it. One of the hens found it tonight, broke it and ate the whole thing. Egg yolk dripping from the barn rafters - yuck. So now I'm up on a ladder - not a favorite place to be - with a chicken butt in my face, checking the rafters for more missing eggs. The girls are molting, so I was not alarmed when production slowed. I saw no evidence of other eggs, but who knows if they ate the evidence or not. Stupid chickens.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, no new evidence of egg eating in the hen house. Good thing. With everyone molting I only got 1 egg today anyway. :/ The goats are fighting - does in heat - go figure. I'm half afraid to bring a buck in, they might hurt him! Little harlots anyway.

Cold and rainy here - ruins trick or treat for the little ones. But on the upside, more candy for the adults.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 27, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Well, no new evidence of egg eating in the hen house. Good thing. With everyone molting I only got 1 egg today anyway. :/ The goats are fighting - does in heat - *go figure*. I'm half afraid to bring a buck in, they might hurt him! Little harlots anyway.
> 
> Cold and rainy here - ruins trick or treat for the little ones. But on the upside, more candy for the adults.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 28, 2011)

77 - you have too much time on your hands - go fix something for your wife.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well the cat I tried to rescue a few weeks ago was not at the meeting hall when we went down this week. I hope someone else took her home and locked her in. 

Chickens are still molting - I get one egg a day now. Never thought I would consider eggs a precious commodity. I refuse to buy store eggs again.

Been talking to the breeder about borrowing the buck for the girls. I thought I'd wait til they were 10 months old before breeding. that would give us June babies. I don't know if I should wait til they are older, but I want the kids off to get a good start before next fall. Has anyone had trouble with babies coming in the summer heat?


----------



## elevan (Nov 4, 2011)

I think parasites - primarily barberpole - are a bigger worry than heat with summer kids.  You'd be stressing out the dams at a time when the worm is at it's height and kids are higher risk for it as well...normally they'd have a few months of aged immunity to help them before the height of barberpole season here in Ohio.  It's a risk you'd have to stay right on top of as things can change in a blink.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, I'm a worrier by nature, and I'm going to make myself crazy over my goats. I'm worried about breeding too young, kid born when it's too hot/cold, etc.

All the books say breed by weight - 70% of their full mature weight is ok, but then it says that is about 85 pounds. With Nigerian Dwarf does, mature weight should be 50 lbs, so I'm thinking 40 lb should be ok. But now, I'm wondering if they are obese. I can't feel ribs, when I touch them. Everything else here is obese, why not the goats.

Maybe I should've picked boer goats - i can fatten anything up - just ask DH :/


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a worrier by nature, and I'm going to make myself crazy over my goats. I'm worried about breeding too young, kid born when it's too hot/cold, etc.
> 
> All the books say breed by weight - 70% of their full mature weight is ok, but then it says that is about 85 pounds. With Nigerian Dwarf does, mature weight should be 50 lbs, so I'm thinking 40 lb should be ok. But now, I'm wondering if they are obese. I can't feel ribs, when I touch them. Everything else here is obese, why not the goats.


I had a pygmy get bred at 10 months and after a conversation with my vet decided to abort because she wasn't "mature" enough at the time.  He considered more than just weight but frame and condition as well.  Do you have a good vet?  You're about an hour from me (I'm guessing due to location) and my vet is in Fredericktown if you need a good one - they are.




> Maybe I should've picked boer goats - i can fatten anything up - just ask DH :/


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a bad goat mommy. I've been given the name of a local vet, but have not taken them yet. They did have their CDT vaccines before I brought them home. I'm going to call the vet in the next few weeks and find out what they recommend before breeding and to have fecal run on them.

As far as I can tell their condition is good. They have good coats, and eat/poop well. they have already started coming into heat - 7 months old last week. The horns stopped peeling and the hair started growing in better after the Kop Sel treatment and changing them to a food with more copper. We also purchased MUCH better hay than we started with originally. 

They will not eat ANTYHING except their small portion of goat chow, hay and browse. No veggies, no fruit, nothing. 

They look "chunky" to me right now, but with the winter coats coming in it's hard to tell if I've over fed them. I have cut the goat chow back quite a bit - not that they are very happy about it. By all appearances, I have too very healthy, happy, LOUD goats. 

The buck is "servicing" some other does right now, but can come here after the holidays. I wonder if it's even better to wait until later and then have Fall kids.


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally I'd opt for November kids at the earliest...simply knowing our weather here.  December would be better as by then we usually have a good freeze.

I've only taken 1 goat in to the vet and so far have not had a farm call needed in over 2 years.  BUT I do spend a decent amount of time in their office.  I go in to buy meds or just to have a conversation - this enables me to build my relationship with them at a lower cost.  They will advise me over the phone as well.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to call the vet monday and find out their policy on fecals and see if I can just bring in the sample and not the whole goat.  We are going to do hooves today, and I'll get weights on the girls just to see where we are. I can still pick them up, so I know they are under 30 pounds. Of course I picked them both up yesterday so a little neighbor boy could pet them, and my back is killing me today. Either they are growing, or I'm getting old. :/

I took a couple days of vacation from my job to get things buttoned up for winter. We cleaned the garage yesterday, going to clean out the garden today. The only thing still growing is turnips, and they are only the size of ping pong balls. If I get really ambitious, I'll hang the outside Christmas lights while it's relatively warm. Why do it in December and freeze my *$& off?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 6, 2011)

We did goat pedicures today. And we also took weights of the girls. Lily is 32.6 pounds and Lucy is 34 pounds even. No wonder it's hard to hold them for hoof trimming!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Between the time change and this strange (warm) weather we're having, the animals are all confused. The chickens are going to roost earlier and earlier, but the goaties want to stay up past their bedtimes. We used to close up after 6:30, and now it's just after 5pm. I'm rushing home from work to get a quick goatie cuddle and give them their bedtime snack. 

I hate winter. 

I'm in a sour mood today - just had root canal done. I'm not sure what hurts worse, my jaw or my wallet.


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinking about you right now.  Radar is showing that storm cell right over you...still carrying a Tornado warning. Please check in after it's past so we know you're ok.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, we weathered the storm ok. The cable went out, so we couldn't watch the news, and the radio station wasn't all that informative. Guess it's time to get one of those weather radios.

The "barn" is an old block building - actually an old blacksmith shop that I annexed half of  - so the animals are probable safer than we are in the house. 

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## elevan (Nov 15, 2011)

I was watching tv and they didn't pay much mind when the storm was over us but when it got over you they broke in for 20 minutes and it looked ugly.  Glad you faired well.  If you don't have a basement, I guess you could camp with your critters and feel safe


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh I have a basement, I just won't go down there. It's a pull door in the middle of the kitchen floor, and its not pretty down there. This is an OLD house. I've been down there less than a dozen times since we bought the house. I'd rather go sit in chicken poop and die with the goats & chickens. 

I guess the worst of the storm actually went south of Newark, closer to I70. We didn't even really have too many limbs down in our yard. No actual tornados touched down.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the goats is in heat - and I know why they call it a screaming heat. Good Lord is she LOUD. The neighbors must think she's being tortured. I keep telling her that there isn't a buck for MILES, but she won't listen.

I'm seriously starting to question evolution........why would an animal come into heat LONG before they should be safely bred? (this applies to teenage girls as well)  And why does an animal that quite often has triplets or quads only have two teats? Heck - when they try to "evolve" and grow a third teat, the breeders cull them from the breeding population. :/

Sorry - tangent over.

Anyway, gave the goats and chickens a pumpkin to snack on. As usual, the goats sniffed, but will not try anything new. the chickens however were quite happy with their treat. I've yet to find something that the chickens won't eat.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> One of the goats is in heat - and I know why they call it a screaming heat. Good Lord is she LOUD. The neighbors must think she's being tortured. I keep telling her that there isn't a buck for MILES, but she won't listen.
> 
> I'm seriously starting to question evolution........why would an animal come into heat LONG before they should be safely bred? (this applies to teenage girls as well)  And why does an animal that quite often has triplets or quads only have two teats? Heck - when they try to "evolve" and grow a third teat, the breeders cull them from the breeding population. :/
> 
> ...


Same way here with the chcikens. Only thing I have seen them not eat was sweet potato skins. I wanted to get a pumpkin for our chickens and to try with the goats, but when we were out at Halloween hunting pumpkins noone had anymore. Needless to say we didn't get to do a jack-o-lantern because of that.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine aren't big fans of Oranges.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought citrus was bad for chickens - don't know where I read it though


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 20, 2011)

I accidently fed them old Rice a Roni and Chicken once and the loved it.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 21, 2011)

I gave them left over veggies from a banquet we attended this weekend. They were not impressed. Veggies are all over the barnyard, but not many eaten. We weren't impressed either, that's why we gave them to the chickens.


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I thought citrus was bad for chickens - don't know where I read it though


It's not bad for them per se...but it will cause them to reduce or stop laying for a while.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, Thanksgiving is here. The turkey is defrosting in a cool bath, everything else is in the fridge. We have dinner at our house with the family now that we own the biggest place. There are only 10 of us, but with 3 of those being kids, that's plenty running around.

No greenbean casserole here, no one eats it anyway. I also nixed the pumpkin pie. Only 3 of the 10 eat it anyway. The kids would rather have grandma's brownies so why not?
I have scaled down the amount of food we cook. There is no need to have EVERYTHING that was ever made for Thanksgiving. That being said, I bought a 20 pound turkey for 10 people. 

Hey, I like leftover turkey. This way I can keep some leftovers, but still send some home with everyone.

My grandmother is 90 and was just diagnosed with breast cancer. This year I am thankful she is with us and that the diagnosis was early. She can be a real grump, but I'm trying to tell myself that at her age she is entitled to be a little sour about things. We have fewer thanksgivings in front of us than we do behind us. I hope we can all enjoy each other while we can.

I don't do Black Friday shopping. There is N-O-T-H-I-N-G I want bad enough to fight the crazy people. I may take DD to see the new Muppet Movie - that is if we can get anywhere near the mall parking lot. 

Well, I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and safe travels to all.


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Squirrel


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, everyone here has come out of their Turkey induced coma. I heard the average individual eats 4500 calories on Thanskgiving. Holy Cow - no wonder everyone takes naps after! 

We found blood on the chicken feeder, apparently the hens are bickering and someone's comb has a wound. DH pulled each one down out of the rafters for examination. Everyone is fine, no open wounds. You just don't want to find blood in the barn and not know the source. (DH is a little over protective about his chickens)  While doing exams, we thought a couple of hens seemed a little thin. They are coming out of molt, but this is still worrysome. 

I'm going to up their protein if I can, and I ordered Valbazen. I've never wormed the chickens, and I'm sure the previous owner - our neighbor - never did either. I have been giving them ACV in the water. The only local vet that sees Fowl charges 60.00 for an exam. Sorry, I'll just have to treat them myself for that price. 

I gave them some turkey on Thanksgiving - even though I felt weird about it - they loved it. In fact the Rooster grabbed a big hunk of meat, and the hen standing next to him snatched it right out of his beak. She seems to be the top of the flock anyway. She gets very defensive about her food! It's not like they are starved. The feeder is always full and they have about a half an acre to free range on. 

The goats on the other hand will ignore that they have an entire field to roam, and stand at the fence and scream for me. All they want is for me to be out with them. If I go sit in the pasture, they will quietly munch on things and walk around - ignoring me. But if I head for the house - the hollering begins. My brother made the comment that they are just like babies wanting constant attention. Maybe I should just bring the goats into the house.


----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> The goats on the other hand will ignore that they have an entire field to roam, and stand at the fence and scream for me. All they want is for me to be out with them. If I go sit in the pasture, they will quietly munch on things and walk around - ignoring me. But if I head for the house - the hollering begins.


Mine are the same way.




> My brother made the comment that they are just like babies wanting constant attention. Maybe I should just bring the goats into the house.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. We survived ours, it's over, that's the important thing. The Rooster decided to flog me Christmas day again - torn jeans and my right leg is bruised and battered. No, we did not have fried chicken for Christmas. Rocket lives on.

The goats are doing well. I'm still worried about breeding for the first time. I don't think they are big enough yet. They are about 16 inches at the shoulder, and last weights were about 35 pounds. They are only 9 months old. I think to do what is best for the girls we should wait and aim for Fall babies. I worry about babies getting cold, so I don't want to wait too long, but October may not be too bad. I also just order Elevan's goat book for record keeping. 

Also DH and I finally set a wedding date. We've been together almost 13 years. I've been dragging my feet. He proposed almost 10 years ago. so now I have a May wedding to plan. Just something small (and cheap). I guess that means I need to jump on the weightloss wagon too. I have a serious sugar addiction. I just want to get back into a size 14 or16 again - I'm quite happy being a bigger girl. I'm 5'7", and bigger framed. I'm never going to be a size 6. 

Well, wishing everyone a safe and happy new year's eve. May 2012 bring you joy.

Squirrel


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations on the Pending Wedding.  Had a cheap wedding myself and it was a blast!  Just as good as a fancy one costing way too much.  Money that could be spent towards the marriage instead of just one day.  But that's just me.

Wishing you luck on your first time kidding.  Look forward to hearing how it goes.  

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 2012!  

K


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stupid Rooster - he charged me this morning through the fence. I know his brain is smaller than a walnut, but come on. I'm on the outside of 4inch goat fence and he comes at me from a dead run 12 feet away to flog me. When he couldn't get to me he started chasing the goats. I know he does it just to make me mad. 

I never thought I could dislike an animal so much. I'm really a big softee. I won't kill a snake, we relocate them. I'm a member of the local humane society. But this bird is testing my patience.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 7, 2012)

Took the girls out for a little walk this afternoon. 






We said Hello to the neighbor girls - They always come to the fence to get the latest gossip.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the afternoon stroll with your girls after that stupid rooster incident.  They are very pretty.  Love their markings.  

And love the shot and comment of the neighbors goat.  The pure white one is really impressive.

K


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 7, 2012)

The Neighbor girls are both very sweet, I wish I could have them. The white one - I think she is Saanen - is probably 5-6 years old, she like to sleep on our deck if she escapes her pen. Nothing like goat berries on the doormat! Her new partner moved in this fall, she was alone and needed a friend. I thought maybe she was Nubian/mix, but I don't know. She jumps her fence when she feels like it and comes over to eat our grass - you know it's always greener....sorry couldn't resist. But it actual is greener.  they have both gotten their heads stuck in their fences and I've had to wrestle them loose. The owner doesn't actually live on the property, so I keep an eye on the girls. 

We just have room for our Nigerians, and can't house the big girls. So I'll just have to get goat cuddles over the fence. They like our Mulberry, apple and pear trees, and I brush them when they get into the briars and burrs. 

Our girls are SOOOO LOUD, it's funny to hear the little "meh" out of the big Saanen. She stands at the fence and quietly calls for me. Our girls HOLLAR like a demon is on their tail.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 7, 2012)

Our Obs are super quiet compared to the Boers and Nubs, too.  Even when in labor, they never get louder than 'meh'.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 7, 2012)

OMG I don't even want to think about the Nigerians in labor!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

your girls are beautiful. so are the neighbors. I never thought I would love my goats as much as I do.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who knew that a creature could totally take over your heart - and brain.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Who knew that a creature could totally take over your heart - and brain.


I know right


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, we have a new barn cat. I picked up a starving - hairless - Tortoise Shell cat two weeks ago. She's been to the vet and has been treated for a flea allergy, and combo tested negative. VERY loving cat - like up in your face constantly, loving. She is slowing growing some hair back. She only weighs six pounds, she sits on my shoulder or curls up around my neck while I'm in the barn. I'm going to try and rehome her, she deserves an inside home, and I'm too allergic.

The funny things is the goats are afraid of her. They come over and sniff, and if she meows they run away. Did I mention she is 6 pounds? Too cute. You'd think she was a rabid wolverine the way they run from her. The chickens on the other hand are running her off and stealing her cat food. So my chickens are aggressive and my goats have turned into - well, chickens.

I've had enough mud for a lifetime. the driveway and yard are all torn up. And this warm weather has my spring bulbs up out of the ground three or four inches already. 

Going to help DH fix a fence today. Friend's new LGD is leaping over a four foot fence to escape, or belly crawling under the electric fence. He needs to "dog proof" the fence until she gets used to her new home. So I have to bundle up and be his assistant for the day - yeah :/ I don't do cold well, and it's raining/snowing and windy today. I would rather be curled up on the couch with the dogs and a blanket.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 23, 2012)

The barn cat is finally going to a real indoor home this weekend. She is so sweet it's hard to let her go. But I've found someone that can take better care of her.

The goats are starting to shed the thick coats they grew for winter. Crazy Ohio weather. They'll be 11 months old soon. It seems like they've been here longer than that. They monopolize my thoughts so much maybe I just can't imagine a time when they weren't here.

The chickens are all done molting and we are getting a few more eggs every day now 3-4 which is plenty. The rooster flogged me again last weekend. And then turned around and flogged DH.  Ok, I enjoyed that part. He did it right after DH warned me not to hurt the rooster when fighting him off "those little bones are brittle, you have to be careful" Careful my *$&. I'm trying keep from having my leg ripped open again. I'm using deadly force if necessary. So after he flogged DH I said "you have to be careful, those little bones are brittle". DH didn't laugh at me. I thought I was pretty funny.

Still trying to get a May wedding planned for us and a June Graduation for DD. Oh and an April banquet/fundraiser for Whitetails Unlimited. DH and I run the county chapter. 

Oh, and in the middle of our stress free life, DH decided to have chest pains today and then drive himself to the ER. They are not sure if it was a heart attack, but they kept him overnight just in case. When he comes home I'm going to beat him for not calling the squad. He doesn't have a family history of cardiac issues, and since he's not even 40 they doubt it's serious. He gets a stress test in the morning. I told them if the treadmill doesn't do it I'll stand in the room and nag him into a heart attack. :/ Sorry, trying to find some humor in my crappy day.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, rescue kitty is in her now home. I adopted her out to a single man that is partially blind. He will spoil her and give her all the attention she deserves. 

DH is home from the hospital. Still no diagnosis. We still think something cardiac, but until we have more tests, no straight answers. Sometimes it's just easier if they would find something - at least then you know what you are dealing with. 

The goats are enjoying this spring weather. They were playing hard tonight and fighting like true sisters. I worry a little about them shedding their winter coats. This is Ohio - it could still get pretty cold on the next few months. If I buy them coats DH will have me committed. 

Chick days start at TSC this week - we were actually considering a few more hens, but I don't want the minimum 6 you have to buy. Guess I need to find someone to split them with. Our hens are 2 years old and may start decreasing their production. I thought if we add 2-3 new hens every 2 years we'll have plenty of eggs for us and the extended family. My luck - I'd buy 6 and get 5 roosters - all as mean as the one we already have.

We still have 8 bales of hay we purchased in December. The girls didn't even go through a bale a week. more like a bale every 2 weeks. We had some wild grape vine come down in the wind storm, and the munched on that until we cleared it out. Looks like we'll have plenty of hay through summer and then start fresh in the fall.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope you find that your husbands condition isn't serious.  I've lived with cardiac problems in my family since I was a child.  It's not fun but most of the time change of diet and exercise can go a long way towards helping.  Your comments to your husband while the roo was flogging him sound JUST like something I would have said, LOL.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 25, 2012)

Everyone is enjoying the spring/summer weather. I've been letting everyone out into the larger field for the day. The chickens love to go dig through the mulch pile for creepy crawlies. We actually had to mow this week already. The chickens love the lawn mower. They chase it around catching bugs. DH gets frustrated because they get in the way. 

The goats are shedding so much, they are rubbing on everything. Lucy actually let me brush her for awhile the other night. She didn't want to admit she enjoyed it though. Lucy is black and she's showing signs of decreased copper. Her coat is getting that rusty look to it, so I started them on the KopSel from Fir Meadow again. I guess the loose minerals just are not enough.

DH has tilled up the garden and expanded it this year. We're going to plant two kinds of potatoes, and more onions. The garlic I planted in the fall is coming up nicely, and the horseradish has big leaves already. I'm going to try pole beans instead of bush beans this year. I've also decided to skip the cauliflower and head lettuce. They didn't do well at all last year. Leaf lettuce is the way to go. I have spring fever in the worst way. It's too early to plant, but with this warm weather, I'm going crazy waiting.

We meet with the MR/DD board this week to get their assistance finding DD a job - she has Downs Syndrome. She graduates in June, and I want her to stay active. She loves working, and doesn't even want a paycheck. How many 19 year olds will work for free?

Wedding plans are going well, everything is ordered and I even found a photographer I can afford. She is coming to the house to take some candid shots and then to the venue. She's intrigued by the whole "country" theme thing we have going on. Bluegrass band, barbecue for dinner, and old blue mason jars for centerpieces. I even found a little goat figurine to sit on the wedding cake. It will look like it's munching on the flowers. 

God, I'm a redneck.


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2012)

Your wedding sounds like it will be lovely.  "Outside the box" ceremonies are so beautiful in their own way and are always remembered by the guests.

Good luck to your DD on her job search.  Sounds like she'll make some company a wonderful employee.  Definitely the kind of person / attitude that I looked for when I was in the "hiring" seat.

Gardening...so many plans here myself too.  I wish I had a crystal ball and could look ahead to see if we would have any more freezes before our traditional May 15 safe planting date....it is so hard waiting.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lots of yard work today. New trellis for the climbing rose, pulled some weeds, transplanted 6 grape vines, put in new fence posts to support the new grape vines....and that was just at our house. Also helped install kidding pens for our cousins goats, and mowed a family member's yard. 

I'm going back to my office job tommorrow......I'm pooped.

I also resisted chicks at TSC today.


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I also resisted chicks at TSC today.


I've been having a hard time resisting the ducks...they had a whole bin of them tonight.  I wish my duck eggs would hurry up and hatch, then maybe the temptation at TSC would go away!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Baby ducks are cute. Adult ducks, not so much. We don't have a pond or creek for them here, so no ducks. We had some when I was a kid. 6 white Pekin ducks for easter. Very cute, loved our pond - pooped on or front porch. Mom was not amused. 

I think I'll just stick to chickens. I'm considering getting 2-3 Buckeye Hens this year.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2012)

2-3 hens?

How can you manage 2-3 more hens....I can't seem to add less than 20 or 30 birds at a time...lol


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 2-3 hens?
> 
> How can you manage 2-3 more hens....I can't seem to add less than 20 or 30 birds at a time...lol


They are kinda like potato chips, aren't they.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 29, 2012)

We have 5 hens now, they are 2 years old and still producing 3-5 eggs a day total. That's really plenty for us and for family. I thought 2-3 more chicks would mean next year when the older girls maybe slow down, the younger ones will just be getting started. 

I barely have the fridge space for 4 dozen eggs at a time now. :/ We have plenty of yard/pasture for them to roam all day, but I don't want to have that many hens - and that much poop - in the barn. Our stall area is 18 by 18 feet. I know that is bigger than most coops, but I don't want to crowd anyone.

On the other hand, our grumpy rooster clearly cannot count, he's always leaving a hen behind somewhere. Maybe if I get him 10 or 20 hens he'll be too tired and too busy to flog me at every opportunity. 

Now goats, they are a different addiction. We're going to breed our girls this year and DH thinks we're keeping one kid. He's funny - one - just one - ha. I may have trouble parting with any of them much less all but one. 

I'll get pictures of our stalls and pasture.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 29, 2012)

So here is the "inner area" that they have access to all day







This is the outer pen that we let them into - notice the white lawn furniture on the far right - that's where we sit instead of inside on the couch






Here is another angle of the outer pasture area - again, the lawn furniture.






Our stalls from the inside of the building






And from the outside sliding door....






And.......finally, my girls - they will be one year old on Saturday........

First up - Lucy






And then Lily






I know, the pasture area looks more like a front yard than a goat pasture. DH mows the fenced areas every other time he mows the rest of the yard. that way the grass never gets too high.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the pictures you have beautiful animals


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2012)

Your Lily is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you. I know most people love the blue eyes, but Lily's big brown eyes just melt me. She comes over and just rests her head on my leg and then looks at me and I melt. Don't tell Lucy, she thinks she's the herd queen and should be worshipped.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 4, 2012)

We have Easter at our house now - since I have the best yard for the easter egg hunt. Don't eat the brown jelly beans! The kids know to bring old shoes cause there is always poop in the yard. Goat poop, chicken poop, dog poop, deer poop, raccoon poop...... did I mention our grass is well fertilized?

So, today I am filling 100+ plastic eggs with candy and change, then to the grocery for the dinner menu. I have about a dozen other errands, but since it's raining, I can't get anything done outside anyway. 

Goats are hiding in the barn, dogs are crashed for their morning naps.This would be a good day to stay in bed and watch old movies. No, gotta get motivated. Maybe I'll read Rolls' posting again for inspiration. She always makes me feel like an underachiever.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope you have a good day errand running!

To be honest I haven't even started to think about Sunday's preparations...


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

stopping by to say hi


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I just ordered my first chicks. We've decided to raise Buckeyes. Meyer Hatchery only sell them 3 at a time, and that is really all we wanted to get started. That will bring our hens up to 8, and one mean rooster. 

Speaking of - that $(#^ let my 3 year old niece walk right up to him and throw him some BOSS, but If I even step into the yard BAM - Flogs me. I'm hoping if he has more hens to cover he'll be too tired to pay attention to me. 

I'm going to the library today to check out the chicken books again. Does anyone have any advice that I won't find in the books about raising chicks? IS ther any advice in the books I should ignore?

With shipping cost, these girls are costing me close to 14.50 each, and I don't want to screw this up!


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 2 Buckeyes.  They are wonderful girls.

A lady around the corner from me is raising and breeding them so if you decide you want more let me know and I can get you her info...and the drive isn't so far so you could save shipping that way  

I would get rid of that rooster and find a new one honestly.

Advice not to use:  Don't waste your money on that Grow Gel stuff...alien green goo is all that it is.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 17, 2012)

My great grandparents had a farm. They raised dairy cattle, chickens, sheep, hogs and of course barn kittens. I have very fond memories of going to the hen house with grandma to collect eggs. She always would laugh at me because I WOULD NOT reach under a hen for an egg. I'm not sure what I thought would happen, but I wasn't going to find out.

My mother has commented that some of the things I do, grandma did. Like the oyster shell for the chickens. I guess it makes me feel connected to her to find out that somethings you just can't improve on. She's been gone 20 years now, but I think she'd still be laughing if she were here. I know she would have put this rooster in a pot a long time ago!

She still had an outhouse until 1979. She used the water pump outside for her dish water, and I remember thinking how odd it was that she had to light her cooking stove with a match. One of her grandson's lives in the house now. The water pump is still out front and still works - I wouldn't drink it though. The animals are all gone, and the farm land is leased out. I know I probably have a very romantic vision of how they lived, it was probably much harder than I could ever imagine. But a part of me wishes I could have grown up there.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 17, 2012)

I have always said I would like to be able to afford to live the way people HAD to live 100 years ago.  It does seem idealic.  Probably not to them tho.  Memories like those are what make life worth remembering.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 18, 2012)

I could give up my television and probably my phone, but I WILL NOT give up indoor plumbing, hot water, air conditioning, and my internet.

It's not the modern conveniences that are the problem. The work ethic and the pride of taking care of your self and your family is what is missing these days. I love that in the summer everyone that comes to my house leaves with eggs, and fresh veggies from the garden. The kids get to experience a little nature, and learn a little something new everytime they come.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have lettuce, beets, radishes, turnips, peas, onions and two kinds of potatoes coming up in my garden. And it's cold again - grrrrrr. I hope we can escape another frost, but I can't possibly cover everything. Around here the weather man says May 15th is the safe day to start planting. But as crazy as the weather has been who knows what is coming next.

Apparantly Mother Nature has lost her calendar and has her seasons confused.


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, Mother Nature has gone a little crazy around here.  I'm not planting anything until after May 15th with these crazy swings!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 24, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah, Mother Nature has gone a little crazy around here.


agreed


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 4, 2012)

Well, the hall is decorated, my dress is pressed, the cake will be delivered in the morning, I think everything is ready. Wedding day tomorrow! 

T - 20 hours and counting.

I may throw up.............................................


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

Congrats....Best Wishes......Hope your day is beautiful and you life is wonderful.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Congrats....Best Wishes......Hope your day is beautiful and you life is wonderful.


x2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 6, 2012)

Ok we made it. No disasters, no brawls.  It was very sweet while we were saying our vows DD stood next to me with tears running down her face. I about lost it. We'll have our pics back in a few weeks and I'll post a few so all can see. 

Our goats were the talk of the ceremony. I had a whole table decorated with pictures of our pets and mementos of our lives, and the two pictures of our goats got people talking. I also had little goat figures standing on one of the cakes like they were eating the flowers.  

Now Monday comes around and real life starts again, back to work. New chicks this week - I'll post pics of the fuzzy butts soon!


----------



## jodief100 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

Congrats on your wedding!     Any wedding with goats on a cake had to be  beautiful


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 10, 2012)

Ok here are a few pictures of my "goatie" wedding cake. We had a traditional tiered cake and then a sheet cake of chocolate just for DD. 







The sheet cake has 5 little goats on it






As if the relatives didn't already think I was nuts.

And here are our new fuzzy butts - 3 Buckeye Chicks


----------



## bonbean01 (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  Wishing you a wonderful life together!!!

Totally LOVE the goats on the cake


----------



## autumnprairie (May 10, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!  Wishing you a wonderful life together!!!
> 
> Totally LOVE the goats on the cake


X2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 27, 2012)

I've been lurking. I log on and read everone's journals everyday, and check in, but I haven't posted here.  

Wedding stuff is over, now on to DD graduation. It's really a strange time for me. DD has Downs syndrome, she's in public schools, and has done her 13 years so she's earned a diploma. But I'm going to all of these ceremonies with her for honors and kids with scholarships and colleges picked out, and I feel like I don't belong there. ANYWAY...sorry

Goaties are doing well. We were planning on getting a couple more does this month, but the Momma had trouble and all were delivered premature and still born. She's so sweet, and to see her depressed was heart wrenching. Now we have to make a decision on breeding our girls. They are 14 months old now. I can't decide if I'm better to bring the buck over now for late fall babies, or wait a few months. I REALLY don't want babies is the dead of winter. Our heat source in the barn is currently under repair. A 108 year old wood stove needs a new part now and then.

We lost one of the chicks. The heat lamp was out for about three hours and I think it smothered. I'm sick about it. It's one thing to buy 25 and lose one, but to only be able to buy 3 and lose 1 is hard. .......So I ordered three more......they will come June 4. 

The other two chicks are feathering out nicely. They PEEP constantly. I can't wait til they are big enough to move them out of the house! I've never had chicks before, so I had no idea what I was getting into.

The garden is going well. I have potato plants blooming. my garlic has huge scapes on top. The tomatoes are starting to blossom, I have a tiny little pepper starting on the hot pepper plants. We also have beets, peas, carrotts, onions, leaf lettuce, radish, turnips, cucumbers, green beans and all of my herbs in the garden. The neighbor goats are benfiting from the garden already. When I thinned the red beets I took them the leaves - loved them. My goats, no way. They will not try anything new. Hay-Grass-Goat chow. Nothing else. Picky goats - who knew?


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2012)

Have you ever made garlic scape pesto?  It's wonderful!

Loved the wedding cake!  I must have missed that post before.  Wishing you many years of wedded happiness!


Your DD earned her diploma.  She belongs there and so do you.  Be proud mama!  

I'm sorry about the chick.  I have lots of chickens and chicks (and everything else) and still every single one hurts when it's lost both emotionally and financially.  But I understand only having 3 and losing 1 is worse.  You lost a third of your flock after all.  Glad you could get a few more.  

I would go for late fall babies...but hey, I'm an enabler and the sooner the better!    My heart goes out to you and mama goat.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 27, 2012)

Never done anything with the garlic scapes before. this is the first year I've had really good garlic. It's the elephant garlic - the plant is huge. I'm dying to dig it up. I read that you should stop waterign the plant for two weeks before digging, so I'm hoping I can harvest in a few weeks! Roasted elephant garlic on warm bread dipped in olive oil. Bring on the carbs!


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2012)

Cut the scapes off.  Add to the food processor with parmesan cheese, olive oil and a little bit of salt.  Blend until it looks like pesto.  Smear on bread.  YUMMY!  I've tossed with a little pasta and fresh veggies for a different sort of pasta salad before too.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 28, 2012)

I was thinking late fall babies for the goats would be good, but the books I've read suggest early spring cause the grass is greening up. I honestly don't care about the hay costs if that's why people do spring babies. How much hay can four ND's eat? Our girls only went though 4+ bales all last winter. 

I thought late fall would be better cause they would be 4+ weeks old before it started to get really cold. 

I saw Rolls had bred for fall babies before, anyone else want to chime in? BTW - one of my girls is in heat RIGHT NOW. I'm listening to her scream right now. The buck lives 15 miles or more away but I bet he can hear her!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 30, 2012)

I just found one of our hens dead in the nest box. She just tucked her head under her and went to sleep. I'm distraught. She was fine this morning. I saw her get in the nest box at 10:30. And then found her still there at 4pm. She was still warm, but gone. I don't know what to do. She was only about 2 years old. The other four are fine, but I'm worried. She has no signs of injury or anything else. If she was egg bound wouldn't I be able to tell that by looking at her vent? I give up. This is our first loss of an adult hen. DH said he would come home and dig her a little grave. What do you do with a deceased chicken? I moved her out of the barn area and wrapped her in a towel til he gets home.

We brought a buck over this morning to breed our ND does. They are being mean to him. Chasing him around and roughing him up. For two girls that stand at the fence and hollar when they are in heat, they sure are playing hard to get now!

I need a glass of wine. Maybe two....


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 30, 2012)

You might try putting one doe in with him at a time.

Never could figure out why a man would want more than one woman at a time.  LOL.

Yes, a glass of wine would smooth out a few wrinkles.  

I'm sorry about you chicken.  Sometimes that happens.  I've lost 3 that way.  Just turn up dead, no warning, no other chickens with problems.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 30, 2012)

The doe that's in heat is "playing" with him, rearing up, head butting etc. Her sister is being mean. She is chasing him around. Poor little guy. Driven across town and dumped off at a strange place only to be chased and tease by a couple of sisters. He'll be traumatized. :/

If I had a way to seperate them I would, but our second pasture does not have a shelter. As soon as the second doe goes into heat I assume she'll be less mean to him. She just wants him to know who's calling the shots.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy &$^# - the noise from the barn sent DH running to see who was being eaten by dragons. Turns out Lucy and her boyfriend made up, and well you know........... Not one of the dozens of books I read could have made me ready for the noises coming from our Doe. So it is safe to say at least one of our does will be having babies in November. 

I'm glad we only have to do this once a year. :/


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 4, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

>


@elevan
What kind of goats do you have?


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> @elevan
> What kind of goats do you have?


Pygmies, ND and crosses.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 8, 2012)

E I E I O-M-G

I have 4 adult hens, one rooster. NOW- we have 2 five week old buckeye chicks - that I ordered on purpose - in a kidding stall in the barn waiting to be integrated.

I also have 4 week old Golden Comet chicks that a well meaning relative bought us - WITHOUT ASKING - and brought to us this week - SURPRISE  They are in a seperate kidding stall because I don't know ANYTHING about them. OK, I'm sure they are chickens, but that's it. He gave us 8 - I rehomed 6.  If this relative shows up again I'm firing a warning shot over his head! Some wedding present - poultry.

I ALSO have 2 five day old buckeye chicks in my kitchen - I ordered those too - one from the first batch died so I ordered 3 more. One of those died this morning. So once again I have only 2. I'm done with chicks. Unless I get a broody hen I'm not doing this again. 

Goats - well the buck managed to woo one of the does and we're sure he suceeded. He's staying til he wins over the other doe and she comes back into heat. In the mean time he tried to woo me this evening. Peed all over his face and then tried to give me kisses.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

Thinking about you and hoping you have a way to stay cool during this hot week.  It looks like your area is gonna be without power through 7/8 according to the latest updates.  

I hope you have good updates when you're back online.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 2, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Thinking about you and hoping you have a way to stay cool during this hot week.  It looks like your area is gonna be without power through 7/8 according to the latest updates.
> 
> I hope you have good updates when you're back online.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 7, 2012)

We just got our power back - 8 days. We did get a LOT of tree damage, but nothing hit the house or the barn. The goats are happy to clear the leaves and twigs for us.

In the middle of the power outage our older dog got a bladder infection and peed everywhere. I couldn't scrub the carpet or do laundry. My house is NOT pretty right now. Never mind the huge vet bill for her treatment and meds.

On today's agenda, laundry, vacuuming, and the grocery - we lost all of our food with the power outage. Then tomorrow when the house had cooled down I must shampoo all carpets.

I've missed reading the journals and laughing at the animal antics. Maybe tonight I can catch up and read a few. I hope everyone else faired well in these storms. 

I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep in a clean bed in a room that is cooler than 85 degrees!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 7, 2012)

I am glad that you are back. I hope your dog is doing much better now. You will get your house in ship shape in no time. I missed reading your journal too


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 7, 2012)

We have sucessfully integrated the 9 week old chicks into the barnyard. They still don't really hang out with the big girls, but at least the hens are not picking on them anymore. 

Tomorrow the 5 week old buckeye chicks go to the barn in their own little stall - I'm so tired of having chickens in the house.   A bird free home!

Not much cleaning done today, just some laundry and the grocery shopping. supposed to cool off to a chilly 86 degrees for Sunday. We need to do goat hooves and shovel some poop out. At least now with the power back on we can turn on the exhaust fan in the barn. 

The visiting buck finally wooed Lily today. He's been here 6 weeks and she's been playing hard to get. So we have a November due date for Lucy and a December due date for Lily.  This is a picture of the buck when he was younger. Lots of freckles.







And my girls






All of the littles ones from this buck this year had lots of spots, and most had his wattles.


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2012)

Cute buck!

I'm glad you didn't have any damage from the storm


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Cute buck!
> 
> I'm glad you didn't have any damage from the storm


X2


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 18, 2012)

The mean old rooster has flogged me for the last time. I'd had it. I put an ad on craigs list for free rooster and someone picked him up tonight. The guy has 100+ chickens and only three roosters so he'll be able to get his own little flock together. It was sad, really. Once we caught him I grabbed him and kissed him on the head and said goodbye. I did my best. I tolerated the flogging for A YEAR, but the new cuts a bruises were the final straw. 

If it had been a mean dog we would have gotten rid of it the first time someone got hurt. But DH had a soft spot for the rooster so I tolerated it. 

Anyway, now we are picking up a rooster from a family memebr that has too many. I swear she has the worst luck. She buys 6 hens and winds up with four of them being roosters. 

So we'll either be getting a speckled sussex rooster or an easter egger rooster. 

I had a day even Rolls might be impressed with. I got nothing accomplished at home, but I took care of weeks worth of errands in 10 hours.
Dentist Appointment, Doctor Appointment, Library, Job Interview for DD, Cell phone purchase for DD, Lunch, Doctor Appointment, Back to job interview to drop of forms, Bank appointment to open new account, take DD to her volunteer job, grocery store, cook dinner, GET RID OF ROOSTER - and now BYH time!

We at least got some rain today. I didn't have to water the garden tonight, hopefully I will get a break from watering for tomorrow too. Tomatos are starting to ripen so I can start canning. I've made a few small batches of pickled beets. We harvested about 25 pounds of red and yukon gold potatoes. But the groundhog ate my beans, peas, lettuce and cucumbers.  

I'm going to try an replant, but I don't know if there will be enough time.

OH - and my Meyer Lemon tree has one tiny little lemon on it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 18, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> The mean old rooster has flogged me for the last time. I'd had it. I put an ad on craigs list for free rooster and someone picked him up tonight. The guy has 100+ chickens and only three roosters so he'll be able to get his own little flock together. It was sad, really. Once we caught him I grabbed him and kissed him on the head and said goodbye. I did my best. I tolerated the flogging for A YEAR, but the new cuts a bruises were the final straw.
> 
> If it had been a mean dog we would have gotten rid of it the first time someone got hurt. But DH had a soft spot for the rooster so I tolerated it.
> 
> ...


  you did manage a lot today. I only ran to the feed store.  your new rooster is sweet and hope you have enough to replant


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 19, 2012)

If the new rooster is sweet that would be great. I would be thrilled with a rooster that just ignored me. A great personality would be an added bonus.

Kinda sad this morning going to a quiet barn, no crowing. The guy called last night to let us know that the minute he put the rooster in the barn he started romancing his hens and an older rooster came down and put the new guy in his place FAST. I feel bad, but maybe he needed to be knocked down a few pegs to get that ego in check. DH is still kinda pouting about his rooster being gone, but he also knows we had to do something.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 24, 2012)

The new Ameracauna Rooster is home. He ignores me, I'm ok with that, but the hens are still ignoring him. He just doesn't have the commanding presence the last rooster did. Things still may change, but as long as I don;t have to be afraid to walk into my own barn anymore I'm happy.

DD started her first job this week. DH had a really hard time dropping her off at work. You'd think this was the first day of Kindergarten, not the first job of a 19 year old. It's hard to let her go when we've always had to watch her so close. With the Downs Syndrome, she's very friendly and outgoing, and it would be impossible to teach her about stranger danger. Once she got home I asked how it went "fine". That's all I got. teenagers. ugh


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok - update time. The Americauna Rooster has also left us - went to someone wanting to breed them. I bought a Buckeye Rooster and he has integrated beautifully. The hens all stay with him and he seems pretty docile. No FLOGGING yet. I got my first little pullet egg last week. It's about the size of a quarter. too cute.

The vet was here for a checkup on the goats. Both girls are bred. Lucy is due November 1, and Lily is due December 26. Both got CDT updates, and tested negative for parasites. I feel like a pretty good Goatie parent right now. First time vet visit and everyone is healthy! 

So I guess in a week or two I can start a kidding thread, and start pacing the floor waiting. I'll get some new pictures this week to show off Lucy's baby bumps. DH now has a deadline to meet. He has 4 weeks to get my milking stand built. He works better under pressure


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I started Lucy's kidding thread - and added pictures. 6 days til her due date.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 27, 2012)

I win for the shortest kidding thread - baby is here.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 11, 2012)

Our little baby is sick today. Found her with a poopy butt this morning. Took her to the vet. Temp is 105, dehydrated. Vet says no parasites, so he gave her BoSe, Vitamin A & D, Sub Cu fluids, and sent me home with injectable antibiotics and probiotic paste. 

I cam home and held her for about an hour to keep her warm. Fever is down to 104.2, and she is cuddled up with her mama now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 11, 2012)

Poor thing.    Did he say what he thinks is wrong?  Respiratory?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cute little baby!  Hope it feels better and you can track down the problem and fix it!!!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 12, 2012)

She's a little better today - no poopy butt, and she's at least up and standing in the sunshine. 

I'm glad I took her to the vet as quickly as I did. I think we caught it in time. Her lungs are good, and she's still nursing.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)

I am glad she is getting better


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 12, 2012)

Temp is 103.5 now, poopy butt again. She certainly is not acting sick.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad she is getting better.  A little scour halt (spectomycin, also called scour check)  may help the poops.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Cute baby!!!!  Hope she gets totally well!!!!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Dec 13, 2012)

Temp is down to 102.7 today. She still is not acting like she is sick at all. She's nursing well, and trying to eat hay and grain. Other than she's even more snuggly than usual - I think she might be a little cold - you can't tell she's sick.


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tried the first batch of homemade yogurt from goat's milk....................................EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW. It was so sour I couldn't even swallow it. I have no idea where I went wrong, I used powdered yogurt culture, followed the directions to the letter, loaded the whoel batch into my new yogurt maker, and the consistancy looks good.

It tastes terrible. I have not found any recipe that said to add sugar, but even with fresh raspberries it is not edible.

I'm throwing out the whole batch. Back to the drawing board.........................


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lost one of our young hens this morning. 8 month old golden comet, no signs of injury or illness. Last night she was not right, I knew she'd be gone by morning. she just laid down and gave up.

I hate not knowing why or if there was something we could have done.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Decided I should revive the journal. Goats are doing well, Miss Emma is five months old and is such a sweetie. She is Dam raised, but likes scratches and cuddles, and does not understand why I don't pick her up anymore.







Miss Ellie - our bottle baby is three months old now. She still doesn't understand why I kicked her out of the house and into the barn.






Miss Lily and Miss Lucy just turned two a few weeks ago. We have plans to breed them both this fall. Lucy is Emma's Mommy, Lily never settled even though the buck was here for three months.






Our chickens are laying well, 7 of the 8 anyway. One hen retired this year. I'm setting a whole batch of Buckeye Eggs in the incubator tomorrow. Our Rooster has been relentless about pursuing the ladies so I'm pretty sure the eggs should be fertile. The last batch was a 100% failure. I think they humidity was too low. So, toss them out, try again.

Actually the poor guy has developed a cold/respiratory issue. He sneezes at night, and seems to be breathing a little hard. I gave him Tylan 50 today and treated him with VetRX. He's not quite a year old, so I'm hoping he can fight this off.






DD has started going to a Day Place to get her out of the House. She's always been active, I hated seeing her sit around all day and not even get dressed. They exercise and cook healthy meals, and will work on some of her money skills and things too. It's hard to believe she'll be 21 this year. With Downs Syndrome, she still seems so much younger most of the time. 

DH and I are about to celebrate our 14 year anniversary, and 1 year wedding anniversary. I think I'm going to buy him a new apple tree to replace the old one in our yard. Maybe by our 10th year he will have apples


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome back, it is so great to hear from you. I am glad everything is going well


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not cut out for this "farming' thing. I can't leave my heart at the door. They are not "just livestock". I've spent the last two hours sobbing over the body of my dead rooster. He seems to have had a heart attack and literally died in my arms earlier. I can't pull myself together. 

So many people on BYH have these losses everyday, I know this happens, I've lost three hens in the last year, and our barn cat died just a few months ago. But this one hit me hard. 

I set an incubator full of eggs last month - 0% hatch. I'm disappointed, but ok. I just set a new batch last weekend. Eggs from my girls and my poor rooster. Now all I can hope for is a couple of chicks to try and fill a gaping hole in my heart. This is nuts. A Rooster. I'm losing it over a Rooster. 

I can't even let DH dig the hole. I feel like I have to do it myself. Like I'm the one that let him down and I need to see it through. 

Wow, this is too much.....I'm going for a glass of wine.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2013)

Not going to lie it isn't for everybody. I cried when my big ewe Bertha died. I was at school at the time. 
There's nothing wrong with being attached and in the end you need to be able to tell yourself you did everything you could, wash your hands of it, and keep on going. 

Sorry you lost your boy but these things happen to everybody


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry about your roo!!!   
With farming, I like to think that the good times out weigh the bad!! Some days/weeks/month seem harder than others! Hang in there!!  It is worth it!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

I am sorry about your roo, I am right there with ya when it comes to losing it over my animals


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well things are slow around here. DH and I both have bronchitis and sinus infections, so nothing is getting done inside or outside. Hopefully by the weekend I can get started in the garden. I don't even have the potatoes in yet! This is terrible.

Still missing my Roo terribly. I would say things are quiet in the barn, but my 6 month old Nigerian is in heat for the first time and half of the county knows it! Why do they have to scream? So while I miss my boy crowing in the mornings, he would have been drowned out by Miss Emma's constant screams. 

It's a good thing she's cute.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 26, 2013)

An old farmer told me once, when loosing animals stops bothering you, quit farming.  It happens and it is tough because we care about them.  if we didn't care we shouldn't have them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 26, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> An old farmer told me once, when loosing animals stops bothering you, quit farming.  It happens and it is tough because we care about them.  if we didn't care we shouldn't have them.


Well said, Jodie.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 5, 2013)

CHICKIES ARE HATCHING!!!!! I have three little Buckeye chicks so far and one with a pip started! 

Now with 50/50 odds hen vs rooster, I figure at least one has to be a little roo.

We did lose one, pipped, zipped, and then died. 

I set 15 eggs, so hopefully I get at least 6 hatch.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 6, 2013)

I posted on BYC - no one is answering. I have a chick that is 24 hours old. she hatched with some of the yolk still attached, unabsorbed. She's standing and peeping, so I don't want to give up on her. She is weaker than the others, and now after 24 hours the yolk sack has dried to a glob on her belly.

Since this is a chick from my poor deceased rooster, I am desperate to save her.

Any suggestions?!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

Make sure  it is eating and drinking, I wouldn't take that piece off yet . I think it will be ok lots of luck to you


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 9, 2013)

She passed late Monday night. Poor little thing. She fought a good fight. 

I have three surviving buckeye chicks.

DH and I have decided to get a couple Buff orpingtons for some larger eggs. I can't keep up with my egg customers with only 7 laying hens.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

You will love your Orps they are very personable


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 15, 2013)

Well, moved the chicks to the barn today under a brooder light. I had to get them out of my kitchen. 

A new freeloader showed up today. DH found a kitten in the road and he's as big hearted as I am so he picked it up. On the ride home it climbed up under the dashboard of his truck and we had to extricate him from behind the glove box! What fun.

Cute little guy, he's not feral, so I'll try to find him a home.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, the kitten is still here. DD is tired of him being in her room. He's very cute and tame, I just can't bear to make a barn cat out of him. Plus he's only about 10 weeks old. 

All FOUR goats are in heat. One Doe is acting like a buck and the youngest is standing for her to mount. Four Does - Girls - females......... 

My rooster has been gone for months, but my hens are still looking ragged. I finally solved that mystery too........ One of my HENS - female - HENS is mounting the other hens exactly like a rooster. 

What in ^$(# is going on around here? Everyone is acting crazy. 

The Buckeye chicks are 6 weeks old. Still too young to know is I have a Rooster. I better get one quick before any more hens go loopy.

It's too early to breed the goats. And I'm only breeding 2 of the 4 this year. The other two will just have to deal with the raging hormones. I'll have to buy the neighbors ear plugs - the screaming!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like everything wants to be bred.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol, too funny!!!


----------



## Animallovers1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Old luck with the chicks and goats you will love the orps they have the biggest personalitys


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 14, 2013)

Rough couple of weeks here. We had to put down our Beagle mix last week. He was 12 and had been in Congestive Heart Failure for about a year. I've never had to euthanize before. I hope I never have to go through that again. I kept praying for the angels to take him in his sleep, but when he stopped eating and couldn't stand we had to make the decision for him.

Now our 13 year old lab mix is fighting bronchitis and I afraid of losing her too. I'm realistic, she's got more years behind her than in front, but I'm still reeling from the loss of our other dog.

The pullets are doing well. 4 Buff Orpingtons, 2 Buckeyes, and  One Buckeye Rooster. HE sure looks different than the other two. I really need a rooster.

We have 2 sick hens - both Buckeyes. One has been fighting a prolapsed vent off and on for about a month or so. We bathe her, clean her up, and a week later she's a caked up with poop again. The second hen is fighting a nasty case of Bumblefoot. I actually just posted in the Other Animals section for advice.

The goats............we'll they are hormonal as always. Heat cycles are coming and going and the screaming and fighting continue. I almost wish Nigerians were seasonal breeders. The older girls will go to be bred in October, but the younger girls have to wait another year. 

The garden is trying to recover from the onslaught of rain Ohio has had the last few months. My potatoes are rotting in the ground, the onions and garlic have starting rotting also, and the crab grass is flourishing! 

The berries however seemed to have loved all the rain. I've already preserved 10 batches of Jam (Blueberry, Red Raspberry and Black Raspberry) and the Blackberries are just starting to ripen. Oh and the cucumbers are doing great. I'll have pickles to last for years. We just picked up our first peck of peaches for the year, and I'm going to make cobbler. We have a really nice orchard close to us and we get peaches and apples from them every year. We try to support local farmers as much as possible. 

If anyone has any suggestions about treating bumblefoot and weight loss in chickens, I'm all ears.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 14, 2013)

All I can offer is  I hope things get better for you.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2013)

It sucks when our best four legged friends get old.


If you find yourself overwhelmed by cucumbers or berries, you're close enough to Mt. Vernon to sell at Harvest.  They might even be interested in an overabundance of jams / jellies.  They are currently looking for new vendors, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 25, 2013)

Still reeling from the loss of our Beagle, we just received a very bad diagnosis for our Lab. She has aspiration pneumonia secondary to Mega Esophagus. Basically she is not getting food into her belly, just regurgitating it and then aspirating. There is no cure, no treatment. The muscles in her esophagus have just stopped working and that's that. We can get her over the pneumonia, but it will eventually happen again. She's lost 5 pounds in one week, and the pneumonia is wearing us both out. 

I can't do this. I can't make this decision right now. If she were a young dog, there are options for special feedings etc. but she's 13. I'm trying to be realistic. She has arthritis in her hips, and a elevated feeding chair is just not an option for her. At her age she's not likely to tolerate any change in her routine. 

For now we'll keep up the expensive antibiotics, switch to soft canned food, and just keep scrubbing carpet everytime she throws up - which is about every 15 minutes.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 25, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just back from the vet. We had to have the lab put down. The pneumonia came back and the constant regurgitation was destroying her esophagus. I know she was in pain. 

I don't know when I've felt to empty. Two dogs in 6 weeks is more than anyone should have to withstand. 

I'm going to the barn to cuddle with my goats.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 10, 2013)

I can't even imagine what pain you are going through right now.  I am so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 11, 2013)

I am  so sorry


----------



## elevan (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, I'm still here. Have not been on in quite awhile, just started lurking again last week. Seems like everyone lost interest.

All critters are doing well here. Fourteen hens, mixed Buckeyes and Golden Comets and One Buckeye Rooster. Four Nigerian Dwarf Does, and one Dog - Dutch Shepard, Labrador mix. After losing both of our dogs last year Hubby got me a puppy - gee thanks.

Just had the vet out to check over the goats. Everyone is healthy, small case of whipworm, little bit of coccidia, and one doe with a skin infection on her tail. Over all not bad. And we didn't have any casualties of this harsh winter we've had.

Planning on breeding three of the girls early summer for fall babies. Didn't breed them last fall. No chicks this year 14 hens is all we need even though three are past laying age. Something changes I can always get out the incubator and grow some more!

I'm dying to get the garden started. I keep checking all of the fruit trees for buds. We've got peach and two kinds of apple now. And Gooseberries, red raspberries, black berries, strawberries and four kinds of blueberries. Oh - and grapes. I made somewhere in the neighborhood of 80 jars of jam last year - makes great Christmas presents.


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2014)

Mmmm...all those berries sound awful nice.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 23, 2014)

The Red Raspberry jam is delicious. I swear you could put it on an old shoe and I'd eat it. I just planted the gooseberries last year, so haven't had enough fruit to try anything with them yet.

I'm thinking of adding a Honeyberry or a Goji berry or maybe even Currants to the mix. Hubby just rolls his eyes cause he knows that means another hole to dig and more fence to keep the deer away!


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2014)

I had to go look up Honeyberry as I have never heard of it.  It sounds yummy.  I love Goji berries.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, one of our Buckeye Hens that prolapsed last fall is acting poorly. She's still eating and laying once in awhile, but she's losing weight and we can tell she's weak and unhappy. I probably should have culled her when it happened, but I just couldn't. Now she smells AWFUL and the vent is all gross again. Everything I've read says we cant fix a prolapse once it happens. She's almost two and should slow down production, I'd like to save her, but I have no idea where to start. The only thing we've done for her is give her warm baths to clean up the vent and apply Neosporin or I got some poultry spray for infections. I'm way too attached to my chickens........................


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sorry.  I don't know much about what to do for chickens...


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 29, 2014)

elevan said:


> I had to go look up Honeyberry as I have never heard of it.  It sounds yummy.  I love Goji berries.



What do you do with Goji berries? I figured just eating them plain, or maybe on yogurt etc. Is there anything else?

I'm a sucker for "odd" plants. If no ones heard of it or it seems rare I buy it, plant it and then have to figure out what its good for. I bought the gooseberries because I read about gooseberry wine and Hubby make his own homemade brandy.


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2014)

I eat Goji berries plain, coated in chocolate is especially yummy, on yogurt is good (along with granola), baked into quick breads or pancakes...


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 30, 2014)

Chocolate covered..............ooohhh never thought of that.

I am expanding my herb garden a little this year. I just read "Fresh eggs daily" and found new uses in the barn for all of the mint that tries to take over. I just bought a Sweet Bay tree, and I'm going to plant more lavender, rosemary, and lemon balm. I already have thyme, oregano, chamomile, chocolate mint, sage, peppermint, spearmint, catnip, and rosemary that come back every year. Annually I plant Basil, parsley, and cilantro.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, we've lost two hens in the past week. Both developed peritonitis, and we just couldn't bring them back. From all the research I did it seems we were fighting a losing battle. One hen prolapsed last year, and she was never 100% after that.

Working on the garden already, garlic is up! Asparagus is surfacing. I read on Hobby Farms about planting borage and other companion plants with vegetables, so I've ordered some seeds. We're about two weeks from a safe frost date to be able to plant too much.

Goats are all doing well. Everyone has been wormed and vaccinated for the year. Now we're just waiting on breeding time in a month or so. Heat cycles are fun around here with all of the screaming and fighting. I'm glad we only have four does. I can't imagine how bad a larger herd would be.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a broody hen! The timing couldn't be any better. I just ordered a few chicks online and they should arrive right about day 18-19 of her setting. I'm hoping to slip the chick right under her and skip the whole brooder process.

We've leased a buck this year for our girls. Tried the whole driveway breeding - it did not work. Who knew goats could be so difficult. The buck is coming to day and staying til all four are bred.

The garden is producing. We've had broccoli, cauliflower, cucumbers, strawberries, asparagus, and we just got our first tomato.


----------

